# Hotspot App Freeze



## iguanad (Sep 6, 2011)

Anyone know what system app the 3g mobile hotspot is? I want to freeze it.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

MyNet.apk

Sent from my D2G


----------



## iguanad (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks!

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------

